# Gussform für "Bullet"-Sinker



## Franky (25. September 2015)

Moin moin liebe Bastelgemeinde...
Ich muss mal eben blöd in die Runde fragen: hat jemand von Euch eine Gussform für die "Patronen"bleie mit konkavem Ende für Texas-/Carolina-Montagen?


----------



## Andal (25. September 2015)

*AW: Gussform für "Bullet"-Sinker*

Olivenbleie halbieren und mit einem Kegelsenker ansenken ist keine Alternative!? Es spart auf alle Fälle die ungesunden Dämpfe...!


----------



## Franky (25. September 2015)

*AW: Gussform für "Bullet"-Sinker*

Nein, nicht unbedingt. Spanabhebende Arbeiten mit Blei sind auch nicht sonderlich gesundheitsförderlich...  Dann lieber unterm Carport in frischer Luft gießen! :m


----------



## siloaffe (25. September 2015)

*AW: Gussform für "Bullet"-Sinker*

Hab ich auch lange nach gesucht und nix gefunden. 
hab mir kürzlich ne Drehbank zugelegt da werd ich mir die Tage mal ne Messingstange besorgen


----------



## BallerNacken (25. September 2015)

*AW: Gussform für "Bullet"-Sinker*

Mal bei denen nachgeschaut die es nutzen um damit "echte" Bullets zu gießen?

Sowas z.B.: http://leeprecision.com/bullet-casting/

Oder hier unter Bullet Sinker Mold: http://www.lilmacmolds.com/Midget_Molds.html


----------



## sam1000-0 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Gussform für "Bullet"-Sinker*

In der Bucht hab ich sowas gesehen aber nicht so
günstig, etwa 75€.


----------



## siloaffe (26. September 2015)

*AW: Gussform für "Bullet"-Sinker*



sam1000-0 schrieb:


> In der Bucht hab ich sowas gesehen aber nicht so
> günstig, etwa 75€.




Jou mein Problem waren auch zu wenige unterschiedliche Gewichte. 

(mal davon ab, mag ich Bleibullets eh nicht so da Messing und Thungsten n besseres KLACKEN abgibt!)


----------



## BallerNacken (26. September 2015)

*AW: Gussform für "Bullet"-Sinker*

Nur das Tungsten schmelzen bei mind. 3422′C eine eher schwierige Angelegenheit im Hausgebrauch ist.


----------



## Herman Hummerich (26. September 2015)

*AW: Gussform für "Bullet"-Sinker*

Moin Leude! 

Ich hab dazu mal n Youtubeclip gesehen den ich leider nicht wiederfinde! 

Naja macht nix weil ich es mir gemerkt habe! 

Man nehme Bleigussformen.de die Form Nummer F 63, gieße die gewünschte Größe mit einem Draht in der Mitte und säge diese in an der Querachse durch in 2 Teile!
Das eine verwerfen das andere wird mit dem passenden Bohrer oder Senker angesenkt das es die Patronenform bekommt! 
Dann den Draht wieder durch schieben  in die Form zurückpacken und das was jetzt fehlt wierd mit Fimo oder sonstigem abgeformt! 

So hat man sein Negativ und kann in Serie gehen!

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. September 2015)

*AW: Gussform für "Bullet"-Sinker*

So ungefähr..... wenn ich es machen wollte würde ich mir vermutlich passende Alukegel drehen lassen die als "Füllmaterial" herhalten. Hochtemperatur Silikon (Silicotin o.ä.) sollte den Zweck auch erfüllen.

http://www.angler-info.eu/showthread.php/1235-quot-Bullet-Wights-quot-aus-der-0062


----------



## Herman Hummerich (27. September 2015)

*AW: Gussform für "Bullet"-Sinker*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> So ungefähr..... wenn ich es machen wollte würde ich mir vermutlich passende Alukegel drehen lassen die als "Füllmaterial" herhalten. Hochtemperatur Silikon (Silicotin o.ä.) sollte den Zweck auch erfüllen.
> 
> http://www.angler-info.eu/showthread.php/1235-quot-Bullet-Wights-quot-aus-der-0062



Jau Keine Ahnung, DAS isser! 

War dann wohl kein Youtubeclip den ich gesehen habe!

Und wenn man Alu bearbeiten kann ist das natürlich noch besser! 

Schön das du wusstest was ich meinte! 

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Franky (28. September 2015)

*AW: Gussform für "Bullet"-Sinker*

Jo - an diese Art hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Problem: man kann nur ein einzelnes Blei gießen.
So auch wie in dieser Form:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/121745573659?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Wenn es also eine bei ebay für 75 € geben würde, würde ich diese wohl auch kaufen, aber gefunden habe ich das seit über 2 Jahren weder in D, noch in GB oder USA.

Eigentlich hätte ich schon ein Ergebnis meiner Bastelei präsentieren wollen, nur hat der elektronische An/Aus-Schalter meiner Bohrmaschine nach 2 Jahren, 1 Monat und 17 Tagen den Dienst quittiert. Ich hoffe schnellen Ersatz zu bekommen....


----------



## Paintpower (30. September 2015)

*AW: Gussform für "Bullet"-Sinker*

Moin, kleiner TIP.
wer an Projektiele für Waffen ran kommt, kann sicht auch ganz einfach welche Bauen. Einfach ein loch in der mitte rein und fertig. im notfall hinten nochmal mit einen großeren Bohrer eine Anpassung für die kugel machen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (30. September 2015)

*AW: Gussform für "Bullet"-Sinker*

Der Aufwand steht aber in keinem Verhältniss. Und Projektile bekommt man wie Sand am Meer, das ist das kleinste Problem.


----------



## Franky (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gussform für "Bullet"-Sinker*

Moinsen...
Ja, ich weiss - mit Fieber auf "Drogen" stehend sollte man nicht basteln - aber leider wäre das Ergebnis gesund und "nüchtern" nicht viel anders geworden...
Mein erster Versuch, eine variable Gussform für besagte Senker zu basteln ist nicht so gelungen, wie ich es erhoffte. Leider lag es dabei hauptsächlich nicht an mir, was ich noch verbessern könnte. Ein "Großteil" geht auf das zu große Spiel (aufgrund Alter und Abnutzung) meines Bohrständers zurück, der eine notwendige Präzision leider nicht zugelassen hat.
Meine Idee war - oder besser ist - die "Länge" des Gussnestes variabel zu halten, um so entweder 4 ziemlich gleich schwere oder 4 unterschiedlich schwere Senker zu erhalten. Dafür muss ich noch die Hutmutter, die das konkave Ende der "Patrone" sicherstellt, rund drehen (lassen). Die 10 mm große U-Scheibe für die M5-Schraube dichtet den auf 10 mm gebohrten Gusskanal nach unten ausreichend ab, so dass auch noch ein Rand von ca 1 mm entsteht. Das spitze Ende habe ich mit einem 10 mm Glasbohrer geformt. In die Hutmutter ist ein 2 mm Loch gekommen, damit eine 2 mm Fahrradspeiche das notwendige Loch freihalten kann. Die Bodenplatte wollte ich mit M6 Stehbolzen in den beiden Platten fixieren.
Wie man sieht ist von den 4 geplanten Gussnestern nur wirklich eines gelungen. Bei den anderen 3 brach mehrfach der 115 mm lange 2 mm Bohrer ab, was dazu führte, dass die Führung komplett "raus" war. Er brach nicht "im Stück", sondern zersplitterte förmlich im Bohrkanal. Festsitzende (nicht sichtbare) Reststücke sorgten dann dafür, dass das Nachbohren in einem Desaster endete und ich nicht wie gewünscht in der "Bodenplatte" die exakte Position der Locher für das Gewinde erhielt... Beim ganz rechten Kanal kann man sehen, wie noch Reste, die ich nicht entfernen konnte, den 10 mm Bohrer aus der Bahn geworfen haben. Bei den anderen Löchern war die Bohrung leider "krumm", so dass ich nicht zentriert herauskam und neu ansetzen konnte. Trotz Versatz und des Korrekturversuchs, lief der Bohrer in den ursprünglichen und leider schiefen Kanal zurück.

Kleine Materialliste:
- 2 Stück Alu 200 x 60 x 15
- 1 Stück Alu 200 x 40 x 15
- 2 6-Kant Schrauben M8 x 40 mit U-Scheibe und Flügelmutter
- 4 6-Kant Schrauben M5 x 50 mit U-Scheiben, Mutter und Hutmutter
- 2 6-Kantschrauben M6 x 30
- Gewindebohrer M5, M6, M8 und passende Kernlochbohrer (4,2 mm, 5 mm und 6,8 mm)
- Glasbohrer 10 mm
- 4 Fahrradspeichen 2 mm

Ich habe noch ein wenig Alu aus einer Restekiste gesammelt gehabt - vielleicht setze ich mich noch mal ran und versuche ein zweiter Mal mein Glück, aber das muss ich noch mal sehen...


----------



## Fliegenfisch (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gussform für "Bullet"-Sinker*

Servus,

da ist was im Anmarsch.
Aber es soll noch etwas dauern

http://angler-info.eu/attachment.php?attachmentid=5530&d=1450251089

Hier der Beitrag

http://www.angler-info.eu/showthread.php/30-Wünsche-an-Bleigussformen-de/page26

Beitrag 776

Peter


----------



## Fliegenfisch (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gussform für "Bullet"-Sinker*

Jetzt gibt es sie zu Kaufen #h

http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/F159-Bulletblei

Peter


----------



## Franky (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gussform für "Bullet"-Sinker*

Danke für die Info :m


----------



## Fr33 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gussform für "Bullet"-Sinker*

Schöne Form - aber leider wären mir die Gewichte zu fein. Mit 2,5gr kann ich nichts anfangen... geht z.B bei mir und meinen Gewässern erst so bei 7gr los und am Rhein können es gar 21Gr Bullets sein....


----------



## Franky (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gussform für "Bullet"-Sinker*

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat & Tat...


----------



## Angler1980 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gussform für "Bullet"-Sinker*

eine größere form für die bullets soll im februar erscheinen müsst euch noch bischen gedulden #h


----------



## magut (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gussform für "Bullet"-Sinker*

Hab in dem shop heut eine gefundenen#h
LG
mario


----------



## Daxy78 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Gussform für "Bullet"-Sinker*

Sie ist endlich zu haben...:vik:
http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/F160-Bulletblei-13-bis-32


----------

